# Do female goats go into "heat"?



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

I really need some help figuring out what might be going on with our little Emmie. :? 

I am going to apologize now for the length of this, and hope that some one
kind and knowledgeable takes the time to read through this, and give me some advice...

Here is some back ground info on our situation.
I have never owned a goat before, thought about it though.
Aug. of '09 a friend of ours gave Emmie to us as a surprise "Barn Warming" gift.
The friend was guesstimating her age at about 3 months old.

She was kind of a rescue, she had been living with a woman who got her just to keep her horse company. Apparently this woman was NOT a nice person, Emmie ran away to a distant neighbors house, and when the woman found out, she said she was coming over with her shotgun to kill her. Seriously.
The neighbors called up my friend to see if she could take her in, and "walla" I now have a sweet little goat!

So, since she was very young, she has not known she was a goat. She went from living with that horse briefly, to living with my two Llamas.
They absolutely adore each other!

Getting to the point here...
Rarely, if ever, do you hear a peep out of her. She is extremely quiet for a goat.
We live up in the mountains on acreage and have some neighbors, at a distance, that have milk goats that you can hear bleating fairly often at times of the day, but especially later in the evening because they only milk once per day, at night. Emmie has never shown that she even acknowledges their presence.

Last night Emmie started just "wailing" away and acting all skittish. I was fairly concerned because like I said, you never hear a peep out'a her!
I checked her out physically and found nothing wrong, I checked the barn, paddock and stall, nothing out of the ordinary either.
I stayed around and watched her for awhile, she seemed to be looking off into the dark woods when she would bleat.
My miniature horses, and the Llamas were all as calm as could be, but I did a walk around to see if I could find any predator tracks in the snow, and saw nothing.

She was fine when I went out and checked on her at 3am, and then at both feedings today as well. But I did notice after I fed tonight she started to bleat occasionally, and she was looking off in that same direction.

It hit me that she seems to be always looking towards the neighbors with the goats!
Is it possible that after almost two years, she is maybe realizing they are "her kind"?
My other thought is maybe they have a Billy. If they do, would she maybe be in a heat and calling out to him?
Am I just an absolute idiot, or does this happen?

I would so appreciate any thoughts, ideas, or advise on this.
I did not sleep at all last night, (still thinking it was maybe a predator I guess...)
I don't think it will keep me up tonight, but would sure like to have a better idea on what might be bothering our little Emmie! And what I can do to help her with it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off Welcome.... :wave: 

Aww poor Emmie....Oh.... that is horrible... scary and sad  

Thank God.... for you and the neighbors... for saving the sweet baby..... I commend all of you... for helping her... :hug: :thumb: 

Yes... if their is a Buck in the direction...that she can hear or smell.... she is looking and calling for him....... She is getting at that mature stage in her life now..... and no... you are not an idiot...not by a long shot.... :wink: She is most likely ...being naughty.... :laugh: hlala: :lovey: 

Looking at her tail and vulva area...
is she messy there?
swollen...puffy looking?
Any discharge from there?
Alot of tail wagging?
Being overly friendly?
Not eating as much?
I know she is verbal...that can also be another sign of heat..... goats usually stay in heat for 2 to 3 days.....some a little longer.... to confuse us... :doh: How many days... has she been displaying this behavior? If she is coming out of heat... you will see a white discharge.... 

Is your barn closed in enough.... that predators... can't get in.....?


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

:hug: Oh, thank you so much for the quick reply, and the welcome!

Thank you for giving me more ways to "diagnose" the situation. Tomorrow morning she will certainly be getting a behind the scenes examination, so to speak...LOL!

She has *always* kind of held her tail alert, and been a little waggly.
I did notice that this morning and tonight while I was hanging around after I fed, that she is not just diving in like normal. Seems a bit pre-occupied, nibbles a little and then looks off, maybe calls out, and then wonders back....

So at approximately a year and a half, she is not too young to be displaying this behavior then? I know horses "mature" at 4, when are goats considered an adult?

She just started acting this way last night, so if she resumes her normal behavior in a couple or so more days, that will also be a good sign she was in heat then too?

Sounds like this may be my answer. Hopefully I will see some of the other physical signs when I peak tomorrow. It would be a relief to know that is all she is going through.
I was kind of in a panic to tell you the truth. I did not know what I was going to do if she was ill. We live in a pretty small rural area, and it seems that there is only one Vet that will even take a look at goats, and even that one will tell you the goat's "value" is not worth treatment, it is cheaper to just get another goat.
I certainly don't agree with that, and it would have been heartbreaking! 

I believe I will be calling the Grants tomorrow, at a decent hour, to see if they have a Billy for sure. 
If they don't, any other suggestions for me?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Depending on the breed of goat....mini's like pygmies and nigerian dwarfs can have their first heat at 3 months old. Certain dairy breeds will only have heats from September to January.....if this is the first time you've noticed this behavior from her then she's likely of a dairy origin and this would be her normal breeding season. Be careful when choosing a buck...don't want him to be too big of a breed that would cause her to have too big of kids.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome :wave: to the goat spot, we are so happy you joined us.  

Like the others have said, God bless you for saving that little girls life and God bless your friend for giving you a barn warming gift. 

Yep I agree with the others, she is calling for a man friend, now she should stop crying soon, their heat cycle like from start to finish is a few days, but they can only get bred in a very short time like 12 hours. Goats go into heat every (about) 21 days so you will be hearing this as she is in the breeding season. 
Do you know what kind of goat she is? How about posting a picture of her? We love to see everyone's animals.

Now you might know this already, but if a predator was around the Llamas would be standing guard, and they would protect her.

Again congratulations on the goat and PLEASE if you have ANY questions no matter how big or small or if you think it is stupid, that is what we are here for,this is how we all learn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh, thank you so much for the quick reply, and the welcome!


 Your very welcome... :wink: .....write down on the calender ....that she was acting this way..and in season.......until she stops...then count 18 to 21 days and she should be doing.. that behavior again.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you all very much for making me feel welcome, and not stupid. :hugs:

I guess my own deductions were pretty good, but it is *so* nice to have more detailed info so that I could know for sure. 
Makes me feel much better! 
This morning I took my behind the scenes peek, and she certainly was swollen!
That combined with the other signs makes me feel with certainty that she is in heat.

Now, even if the neighbors do not have a Billy, she will still behave this way?
Not that it is a bother, at all, just want to make sure I know what to expect....

Emmie's breed is a bit of a mystery. I know for sure she is a Lamancha cross, just don't know with what?
I did try and put her pic as my Avatar, but had problems with the sizing and all, so gave up. Let me see if I can post a few pics here.
In the summer when she is shed out, she has a smooth coat, and she's very soft, not course at all.

Oh, and yes, our male Llama, Gus, is a great "watch dog". 
Love him! Especially living out in the mountains where we do.
He would most certainly protect Emmie with every thing he has. He absolutely took her under his wing so to speak, the very moment they laid eyes on each other that first day, it was love at first sight for sure! 
(They even "curl" up together to sleep)
Our female Llama, Molli, took a bit longer to warm up to Emmie. Now they are so funny to watch, they actually play together, it is very cute.

Seems like the only pics I have on this computer are winter, or in their shaggy spring look, But here they are...
:chin: Ummm, not sure that it worked?
When I preview my post I do not see them. I guess I will go ahead and submit, and see it they show up.
If they don't, could some one walk me how to do it? Thanks!


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay, going to try one more time to post some pics.....
If they do not show up in this post can some one walk me through the process? :?

Oh, I see what my issue is now.  
Even though they are down sized all ready, they are still not small enough to post.
I will work on that and be back to try again. 

I am anxious to get all of your opinions on what her other half may be! :whatgoat:


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

All right, think I have it figured out. :wink: 

Would love every ones input on what Emmie's Lamancha half is mixed with.....


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Oops, not quite figured out..... :sigh: 

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

hi, what a gorgeous girl! i'm no pro but her colors make me think maybe she is part alpine. hopefully others can tell you more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what a pretty girl!

The ears do sorta give part of her bloodlines away :wink: 
With her fuzzy winter face, she looks like she could have some pygmy in her.

Alpine with her coloring does come to mind but I've also seen Nigerians that pattern too :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's cute....I think maybe pygmy... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Is she on the larger side or smaller side?
I'd say Lamancha/Alpine or Lamancha/Nigerian.
If she's smallerish, I'd say nigerian....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome!! So happy your here!

Oh, she is SO SO SO adorable!! Love that snowy winter pic! Too cute!


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Bellafire Farm, I love the pic of her in the snow too.
RowdyKidz, compared to other goats I've been around she is certainly on the smaller side....

Oh, and arty: HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!! :stars:


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

So cute, looks a lot like Llama! :leap: 
Just kidding! I agree, looks Nigerian.
Seriously, does look a lot like your Llamas.


----------



## WilsonZoo (Dec 4, 2010)

catchmeaway, LOL!
Well she does *really* think she is a Llama......


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a nigi with cou blanc black and white quite like that though-the pattern just not the crisp black and white? Her fuzz also looks alpine to me. Im gonna vote lamancha/alpine cross  she sure is a cutie


----------



## Oregon-Goat-Gal (Jul 12, 2013)

She's so beautiful! Looks Alpine X Nubian to me


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Welcome!!  It looks like you got plenty of great answers!!! There are never ANY stupid questions when it comes to goats. There is always so much to learn no matter how long you've had goats or how many you have. They are very complicated animals, but so worth it :lovey: I would definitely agree with everyone that she may be in heat. I have quite a few goats in my herd, most are does. Our neighbor has one buck. I also think it might be her just calling back and forth with them. The buck next door never used to make any noise until we got our herd and now he is constantly yelling out to them. They ended up having to get a little friend for him because he was showing signs of depression. As long as she has companionship she should be fine. Good luck with everything!!!


----------

